# Hamburg



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I visited Hamburg last week. Hope you enjoy! The first half of the pictures was taken at cloudy weather and the second half at good weather.































































































































































































I took all pictures.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Mein Gott! 
The pride of northern Germany is like an even better Stockholm and Copenhagen!
Looks stunning even in dull february weather and is an absolute jewel in the summer! 
Wunderschöne Fotos! kay:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good, but where are all the people and cars? It was a quite day, I guess?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I took the pictures of HafenCity and the harbour on a Sunday afternoon and the pictures of Neustadt and Altstadt on a Monday morning. And it was about -5 degree Celsius on that day. :hahano:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes, Hamburg looks a bit Scandinavian, but a bit more exciting in my opinion (nightlife, architecture etc) then most Scandinavian cities, but it is also bigger then any Scandinavian city.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Hamburg looks as gorgeous as ever! Great Photos! 

For me Hamburg is the only big city in Germany, where you could honestly say, that modern and old blend just perfectly and with style!

Some parts of Hamburg remind me of London...


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> Some parts of Hamburg remind me of London...


Indeed. While the city center has a very nordic look, some of Hamburg's inner-city neighborhoods (not pictured here) have a strong resemblance to London and southern England.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great ohotos! Hamburg is an amazing city!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Hamburg is a beauty of a city.

I consider it my first stop if ever visit Germany.


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great photos of this amazing city. :cheers: I really like the mix between old and modern.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't think I have ever seen the city center so empty but sunday and monday morning explains it I guess.

Hamburg used to be my favourite German city and I always thought I was
going to live there one day but now I lean closer to Berlin than Hamburg.

Still, have to go there again soon to check out the Hafencity.


----------



## gooseberry (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I wasn't expecting a paddle wheel steamboat!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Yes, Hamburg looks a bit Scandinavian, but a bit more exciting in my opinion (nightlife, architecture etc) then most Scandinavian cities, but it is also bigger then any Scandinavian city.


That´s what I´m saying!
Even two more things that makes it even better than both Stockholm and Copenhagen.
Nothing beats german night life! :banana:



StoneRose said:


> I don't think I have ever seen the city center so empty but sunday and monday morning explains it I guess.
> 
> Hamburg used to be my favourite German city and I always thought I was
> going to live there one day but now I lean closer to Berlin than Hamburg.
> ...


Yes Berlin first, Hamburg second, followed by München on third place!
Size wise in other words!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

StoneRose said:


> I don't think I have ever seen the city center so empty but sunday and monday morning explains it I guess.


Right! And not to forget is the fact that I took the pictures on Sunday 20th. On this day there was the Hamburg state election, where many went voting and / or stayed at home to hear the results, I think.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos from Hamburg


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Hambuuurch Cittttyyyyyy kay: Geil!


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome pics of Hamburg, beautiful architecture in the middle of water.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Some more pictures:


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great update!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Stunningly schön views over sunny beautiful Hamburg! 
Sure does bring lots of warm feelings to my heart! :kiss:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Simply stunning! :applause:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

More from Hamburg:


































































































































My pics.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Any pics of this classic?


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Or indeed this classic?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Amazing pics!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Were you inside the Rathaus? It's probably the most stunning (and luckily perfectly preserved) interior of any German city hall.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Dr.Seltsam said:


>


Epic! :eek2:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> Were you inside the Rathaus? It's probably the most stunning (and luckily perfectly preserved) interior of any German city hall.


Yes, I was inside the Rathaus. It's really unbelievable beautiful. But unfortunatley I didn't take any pictures! :rant:


----------



## zubair786 (Dec 14, 2010)

Die Freie und Hansestadt Hamburg (niederdeutsch Hamborg [ˈhambɔːχ]) ist als Stadtstaat ein Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und mit knapp 1,8 Millionen Einwohnern die zweitgrößte Stadt Deutschlands,


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous city, I love it.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Ich liebe Hamburg even more than actual hamburgers! :eat:


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> *Yes Berlin first, Hamburg second, followed by München on third place!*
> Size wise in other words!


:lol: Thats right ! Same for me.

Wonderful photos, thanks !


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Some last panorama pictures:








































I took the pictures.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

This last pic looks exceptional!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you ! I love Hamburg !!! :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Good pictures :cheers:


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Hamburg is a beauty of a city.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

These are great pictures! Thanks


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing photos :cheers:...would love some more, doctor


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^and good to eat:lol::lol:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Hamburg...more pics please.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your nice comments. I checked my harddrive and I found some more photos of my Hamburg trip I could upload.
I will do so next month, when I'm allowed to upload photos to my flickr account again.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Well...here are the promised photos:


IMG_1191 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1552 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1472 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1272 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1320 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1489 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1483 von Selt Sam auf Flickr



Interior of St. Michaelis Church:


IMG_1465 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1464 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1460 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

My favorite city in Germany.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

IMG_1407 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1405 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1265 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1366 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1239 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1349 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1580 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1336 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Some more photos:


IMG_1578 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1560 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1313 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1579 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1308 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1324 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

So these are definitely my last photos of my Hamburg trip. Thanks for your attention! 


IMG_1298 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1294 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1557 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1304 von Selt Sam auf Flickr




IMG_1273 von Selt Sam auf Flickr


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Great showcase mate, i like this mixture of old and new architectures styles.


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, die Danziger Straße mit dem Haus von Hans Albers an der Langen Reihe, und sogar Ottensen. Dort verlaufen sich Touristen schon ziemlich selten


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

Super! :cheers:

Looks like the city in Germany with the most beautiful buildings.

Sehr Schön !


----------

